# What colour is my mare? Buckskin?



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

My guess would be sooty buckskin; but I'm not super great with colors.


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

The color of gorgious!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I want to say brownskin. 

Does she change color in the winter (either getting lighter or darker)?


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank-you! Yes, she does change colour, she gets lighter in the summer.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

With her changing color like that, I'm going to lay my money on brownskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)

She's gorgeous! Love the dapple look.


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

It might just be the lighting, but could she be going gray?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Not a buckskin IMHO, here's my daughter with her show pony from last year and he's a buckskin.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Private Pilot, there is a very wide variety of Buckskins. I had one as a young teen (in Ontario) and she looked very much like the one in the OP. Mine was darker though.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> With her changing color like that, I'm going to lay my money on brownskin.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Drafty, what differentiates a Brownskin versus Buckskin?


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

No Clue What Colour.
But I Do Know That That Is A Stinking-Gorgeous Horse!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

EponaLynn said:


> Private Pilot, there is a very wide variety of Buckskins.


Possibly, but the darker ones are described as being roughly the colour of bronze, and the pony in the OP's post is quite a bit darker than bronze IMHO. The buckskin registry describes it accordingly:



> Body coat some shade of tan, from very light (creme) to very dark (bronze). Points (mane, tail, legs and ear frames) are black or dark brown. Dorsal not required.


I agree, beautiful mare regardless, just not sure it would *technically* fit the buckskin designation. :wink:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Either sooty buckskin or brownskin. The way the darker brown covers the coat makes me think sooty. I'd be curious to see other pics, also at different times of year.

I'm assuming the horse is older as the head looks pretty grey. The horse itself does not appear to be a grey.

Unique color.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

EponaLynn said:


> Drafty, what differentiates a Brownskin versus Buckskin?


Brownskin is a brown-based buckskin. Black + brown agouti + cream = brownskin. Buckskin is bay-based, so black + bay agouti + cream = buckskin. Brown and bay are both variations of the same gene extension: agouti. Bay is the classic reddish body with black hard points (mane, tail, legs, muzzle, ears). Brown is similar, except that it makes the soft points a cinnamon color (inside of elbow, under flanks, muzzle). Another hallmark of brown is that the color will change season to season. My friend has a brown Arab. He's never the same color two seasons in a row. Some browns are so dark, they are mistaken for blacks, except for their soft points. Others are so light that they are registered as bays, but their seasonal coat changes and their soft points that show in their winter coat.

The reason I say that this mare is a brownskin is because all of her soft points (muzzle, inside elbow, flanks, buttocks) are what I would expect to see if cream were added to the already cinnamon points of a brown, plus just the quality of her coat color says brown versus bay base. I would expect sooty to be blacker and more concentrated all over the topline of the horse, lightening on the way down the body, rather than staying dark all over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

PrivatePilot said:


> Possibly, but the darker ones are described as being roughly the colour of bronze, and the pony in the OP's post is quite a bit darker than bronze IMHO. The buckskin registry describes it accordingly:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, beautiful mare regardless, just not sure it would *technically* fit the buckskin designation. :wink:


 I think the sooty factor is what makes the body dark, mine was like the one in the pic, due to sooty.


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank-you for your replies. She is definitely not grey! She will be thirteen this spring.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Just wanted to say.........gorgeous!!!


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

I concur on brownskin. I don't know much about the characteristics of sooty, so I can't comment on that debate. But whatever she is, she's a gorgeous girl!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Definitely smokey brown (or "brownskin"). Lovely color


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I love your mare!


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank-you EponaLynn. She is a really sweet girl!


----------

